# Logan's Thread



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thought since I have finally changed his name to Logan, I would creat a new thread for use the up coming years ;o) In this video its Logan experiencing boil eggs for the first time. He usually eats scrambled. Made a mess but too cute, I love the raptor like head nods at the end ;o)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVKNM48sGOU

he is currently 15.5 inches! up from 10.5 when he arrived home just about 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 14, 2011)

First Time with Natural Sunlight.



photo by Photocub77, on Flickr

Sunbathing and loving it!



photo copy by Photocub77, on Flickr

Now THIS is trust! Little guy has been an angel from day one!



photo copy 2 by Photocub77, on FlickrI don't know what this is, but it sure is WARM! ;o) (its my external hard drive.)




photo copy 3 by Photocub77, on Flickr


----------



## reptastic (Aug 14, 2011)

He is getting big, good job, is he from sugar and blizzard?


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 14, 2011)

He is a Snow X Sleet. I just can't say enough about his temperament! And thanks, they are a lot of work, but its so rewarding!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 15, 2011)

His first bath and tub size comparison:

http://youtu.be/DE6i8bCqpx0


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 20, 2011)

Logan just downed his first f/t hopper mouse! I had my doubts but he tenderized the meat by shaking it like crazy before swallowing it down without even thinking about it. I was impressed. he had been eating 2 fuzzies on his whole prey days ;o)


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Sep 2, 2011)

Measured him today, a little over 18.5 inches! thats 8.5 inches in a little over a month!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Sep 9, 2011)

just a quick update, Logan is 20.5 inches and today is heavy enough to push the keys on the keyboard, computer work and logan time just got a little more difficult LOL. The sad part is, he seems to know keyboard shortcuts that I don't! Gotta love the undo functions! ;o)Some pics from today!




photo copy 2 by Photocub77, on Flickr




photo copy 3 by Photocub77, on Flickr




photo copy by Photocub77, on Flickr




photo by Photocub77, on Flickr


----------



## ragnew (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice!!!

He seems to be growing like a weed!!!


----------



## Steven. (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome tegu!! How old was he in the first video?... I can't wait to get my varnyard!!!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for commenting guys. He is pretty awesome! You will be so happy with your tegu from Bobby! if you look at my other threads, since day 1, he was climbing up on my arm to get out of his enclosure! Sweet guy, never hissed or huffed. What are you getting red/AA? Logan is a 2011 extreme. In the first video, he was about 4 weeks old, I had only had him for a couple of days.


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful tegu!


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

Im getting a male extreme baby from mr. bobby hill hopefully sometime next week.. I wanted one around a month or so. But i think he said the youngest he has is 7-8 weeks..


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Feb 7, 2012)

An update video on Logan, 6 months old! I can't believe how small he was in the prior pics..those hatchling days just fly by!

http://youtu.be/IZdLlcBgAHk


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Mar 23, 2012)

Compare to one of the first pics in the same window... CRAZY!! This is what happen when they don't hibernate I guess ;oD




IMG_0443 by Photocub77, on Flickr
Damn cute little bugger still loves sleeping on my hands!



IMG_0441 by Photocub77, on FlickrNew "Toys" LOl he still hasn't figured out how to swallow them within 15 minutes yet, bats them around like crazy!




IMG_0438 by Photocub77, on Flickr


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice job and nice looking tegu...

He's really grown. 

Looks like he can't curl up and chill out on your external hard-drive anymore haha...

Props on a great looking extreme b&w.


----------



## ragnew (Apr 5, 2012)

Logan looks amazing man!!! Great job. Brahm just had his first feeder chick today. He LOVES them things!

Again, great job with your beast!!!


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 6, 2012)

He's beautiful! =)


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, its been a long time! Mid January, Logan decided he was ready for spring, woke up (has only gone down for 2 months out of 18!). So I though I would post some update pics. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8434369942/
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8434369904/" title="Logan 18months by PiercedCub32, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8073/8434369904_4190a1128b.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Logan 18months"></a>
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8434369904/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8433283443/
Oh I remember when the cute little green head rested his head on my finger! Amazing how fast they grow! 18 months old, Snow x Sleet pairing of Bobby's tonight he was 34.75" long and weighs just over 7 pounds (give or take LOL he is pudgy).


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8434369992/


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow mine is 14 months and just about the same size lol grow baby grow


----------

